# Ein Strand am Teich - Eure Erfahrungen



## Patric (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Habe im Parrallelthread mich und mein Teichbauprojekt bereits vorgestellt. Nun geht es um die Ufergestaltung:

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Stränden am Teich schon gemacht? Wird das binnen kürzester Zeit zum Katzenklo umgewandelt. Wie verhindert man, dass Unkraut wächst? Und wie bekommt man an einem Strand, der bis an die Wasserfläche ragt, eine vernünftige (unsichtbare) Kapillarsperre hin?

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## Plätscher (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Strand am Teich - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

zur Kapilllarsperre kann ich nichts sagen, aber in meiner Nachbarschaft wurde ein Sandgarten vor einigen Jahren angelegt und der funzt immer noch. 

Sie haben eine ca 20cm starke Schotterschicht (fein, als Drainage) angelegt, glatt abgezogen und verdichtet. Dann wurde ein Unkrautvlies aufgebracht und darauf eine ca 10cm starke Schicht  Silbersand. 

Mit Beikräutern haben sie wenig Probleme, Die Pflege beschränkt sich auf das Abharken von eingewehten Blättern und hin und wieder die obere Schicht auch mit einer Harke durchzuarbeiten. Alle 2Jahre gibts im Frühjahr eine Auffrischung mit neuem Sand (ca. 2cm).

Ist also eine Pflegeleichte Sache.


----------



## StefanBO (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Strand am Teich - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,


Patric schrieb:


> an einem Strand, der bis an die Wasserfläche ragt


Ministrand und Palmen am neuen "Designerteich" (nun ja, relativ gesehen ) reizen mich ja auch, aber wie wird denn verhindert, dass heftiger Regen und insbesondere Wind den Sand in den Teich "plätschern"/wehen?


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Strand am Teich - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, ich hatte auch schon diese Idee, da mein Umfeld aber ein Wald ist, mit viel Laub, und ich auch noch Hund und Katze besitze, fält das flach. Wenn ich mir so etwas aber machen würde, käme bei mir als Teichsperre einfach ein kleiner Palisadenzaun ( 20 cm ) als Abgrenzung drumherum .


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Strand am Teich - Eure Erfahrungen*

Denkt mal nach, wodurch ein "Strand" entsteht und erhalten wird:
Durch Umwenden und Sortieren des Kieses bzw. Sandes durch Strömung oder Wellen.
Sobald das beendet ist, beginnt die Besiedelung durch Pflanzen und Tiere,
wodurch das mehr oder weniger schnell KEIN Strand mehr ist.

An Teichufern gibt´s deshalb in der Regel keine Strände
und will man trotzdem einen haben, 
muss man eben regelmäßig den Rechen schwingen und auch "Unkraut" zupfen.

Tipp: Je gröber und sauberer der Schotter, umso weniger Arbeit macht das!


----------



## StefanBO (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Strand am Teich - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
@Anne: Nun gut (mal abgesehen vom optischen Eindruck), gegen Regenspritzer würde das helfen, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass es hier schon Saharasandstaub auf Autos gab, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das als Windschutz reicht. Und bei der dichten Bebauung mit entsprechenden Windkanälen und Wirbeln hier würde feiner Sand wohl zu schnell im Teich (oder ganz woanders hin) verschwinden!?
@Peter: Der Bewuchs macht mir weniger Sorgen, feiner Sand wird nicht soo schnell besiedelt; insbesondere, wenn er "benutzt" wird. Gibt es bei euch keine Baggerseen?


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Strand am Teich - Eure Erfahrungen*

hallo

man könnte ja den Strand komplett auf die "nasse" Seite der Kapillarsperre bauen.
also den Boden entsprechend großzügig modellieren ,einschließlich Sperre gegen Abrutschen ins Tiefe
statt Sand feinen Kies (2-5)nehmen
auf sehr klares Wasser hin planen !
und ständig pflegen 

mfG


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Juli 2011)

*Ein Strand am Teich - Meine Erfahrungen*

Doch Baggerseen gibt´s bei uns 
und wenn da länger nicht gebaggert wird,
begrünen sich die Ufer selbsttätig und prächtig.

Die flachen Ufer meines Teiches wurden bis zum Folienhochstand mit dem Gobkies/Sand-Gemisch befüllt,
das beim Aushub "gewonnen" wurde - klassisches Rollierungsmaterial.
Im ersten Jahr hat meine Frau zweimal alles ausgerissen, was da gekeimt ist
(sie wollte eben ein Kiesufer bzw. - wenn man´s so will - einen Schotterstrand haben),
im zweiten hat sie´s nicht mal versucht und man sah bald keinen Unterschied zum Rasen mehr:
 
Seither zieh ich nur mehr die kleinen Bäume (hauptsächlich Pappeln und Weiden) raus; 
von jeder Weidenart hab ich ein zwei stehen gelassen, die ich jährlich stark zurückschneide.
Die Ölweide ist in nur 6 Jahren mittlerweile ca. 7 m hoch und gut 10 cm dick geworden;
sie wird heuer im Herbst (vor dem Laubfall) in 1,5 m Höhe geköpft.
(Wenn man bedenkt, dass die ALLE Nährstoffe aus dem Teich gezogen hat,
ist das eine schöne Menge, die ich damit aus dem Kreislauf bring!)

Fazit:
Die Natur besiedelt auch Kiesstrände erstaunlich schnell;
man KANN die zwar durchaus so erhalten, 
aber muss sie dafür WIRKLICH ...


karsten. schrieb:


> ... ständig pflegen


----------

